# Port Infrarouge et ordinateur de plongée



## trucdeouf (13 Août 2007)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,  

Je suis plongeur (NIII avec un peu plus de 60 plongées) et je suis doté d'un ordinateur de plongée avec un liaison Infrarouge.
J'ai un Imac récent avec le dernier OS en vigueur (Tiger).

Je cherche un adaptateur Infrarouge pour pouvoir tranférer mes plongées entre mon Imac et mon Uwatec Smart Pro, quel adaptateur (marque et modèle) pouvez-vous me conseiller  

je n'ai pas de limite de budget car je me sert de mon ordinateur de plongée assez souvent et il est très important pour moi de pouvoir étudier les profils de mes plongées lorsque je reviens à la maison.

Merci d'avance de votre aide :love:


----------



## Patrick L'Eponge (13 Août 2007)

Cher Trucdeouf,
    bravo pour l'originalité de ton message. Au début, j'essayais d'imaginer comment tu pouvais plonger avec ton Imac avant de piger l'astuce... Cela m'a fait rêver un temps et je ne suis pas prêt de l'oublier.

    De mon expérience de MacG, il me semble que les questions d'infrarouge se retrouvent plus dans "informatique nomade" où tu as de vrais scaphandriers de la chose pour te répondre. Histoire de te mettre un peu la pression en attendant, j'ai des souvenirs vagues de réponses négatives à des questions comme la tienne mais j'espère que je mélange...

   Cordialement,
      Patrick


----------



## Patrick L'Eponge (13 Août 2007)

Cher Trucdeouf,
   en allant du côté des caractéristiques de l'Imac je découvre qu'il a un récepteur infrarouge! Je suis épaté, désolé pour la petite pression de celui qui n'y croyait pas trop...

   Cordialement,
     Patrick


----------



## trucdeouf (13 Août 2007)

Patrick L'Eponge a dit:


> Cher Trucdeouf,
> en allant du côté des caractéristiques de l'Imac je découvre qu'il a un récepteur infrarouge! Je suis épaté, désolé pour la petite pression de celui qui n'y croyait pas trop ...


 
Oui il y a un réception IR mais cela ne peut servir que pour la télécommande il me semble ...  

N'y a t-il pas des mac users qui font de la plongée ? :sick:


----------



## trucdeouf (13 Août 2007)

Personne n'a jamais installé de port infrarouge sur un Imac  

Non je ne peux pas croire cela tout de même ... :mouais:


----------



## trucdeouf (13 Août 2007)

Petit UP


----------



## Patrick L'Eponge (13 Août 2007)

Cher Trucdeouf,

   en utilisant la fonction recherche avec comme mot clé "*infrarouge imac*", j'ai trouvé une discussion en date du 10 novembre 2006 où l'on s'interrogeait sur une clé USB qui elle serait sensible à l'infrarouge...

Oizo proposait ceci (il manque les images que je ne sais pas transporter)


" "Citation:
    Posté par Dos Jones  
    Tu vois où que c'est pour mac..."
Je le vois tout simplement sur le premier lien (vers Belkin USB) que j'ai cité dans ma réponse précédente. Le deuxième renvoie vers le site qui vend cet adaptateur (il s'agit de la même clé USB dans mes deux liens, appelée ici "adaptateur infrarouge"). Voir l'onglet "Acheter" du premier lien ".

La discussion s'arrêtait sur le fait que le lien vers Belkin USB ne mentionnait pas la possibilité de compatibilité MAC mais un type disait sur le site y être parvenu... Il y a peut être plus de témoignages depuis.

Je te conseille vivement la fonction recherche pour les détails de cet échange.

Cordialement,
   Patrick


----------



## trucdeouf (13 Août 2007)

OK merci Ptrick, je vais suivre ton conseil ...


----------



## meliades (15 Août 2007)

Salut,

J'ai à peu près le même pb que toi.

Je viens d'acheté un Uwatec Aladin Pro, j'ai récupéré Jtrack mais le pb est la transmission de donné (sur un iMac Intel ou un iBook).
Si tu as la solution ce serait extra que tu me la transmettes !!

J'ai envoyé un e-mail à Belkin, mais pour le moment pas de news.

Merci d'avance

A +


----------



## trucdeouf (19 Août 2007)

Alors pour être très clair, j'ai reçu le Belkin Smartbeam et je peux vous dire que cela ne marche pas sur mon Imac (il est récent environ 6 mois).
Apparement j'ai lu qu'il y avait deux possibilités :
- Se procurer l'un des 4 adaptateurs qui sont recommandés avec Jtrack (il faut d'abord trouver la liste)
- Acheter l'adaptateur infrarouge smart qui est vendu par Uwatec (mais qui est assez cher)

En fait je ne vois pas de solution évidente :mouais:


----------



## jeff64 (31 Août 2007)

Bonjour à tous, je suis confronté au même problême que vous, je vais faire l'acquisition d'un ordinateur Uwatec et je suis l'heureux propriétaire d'un Imac intel. J'ai bien trouvé l'adaptateur infrarouge USB Uwatec sur le site Scubastore pour 55 euros, ce qui fait environ 67 euros avec les frais de ports, sachant que vous etes livrés en deux jours maxi par DLH, c'est effectivement un peu cher pour un adaptateur Infrarouge USB, mais si ça fonctionne, je suis preneur.Sur le site la description est claire. Matériels necessaire : Apple Macintosh mac OS 10.3 ou plus. Par précaution ( on est jamais trop prudent), je leur envoie un mail leur demandant si l'adaptateur est bien compatible avec les Mac. leur réponse est sans équivoque : _L'adapateur infrarouge USB n'est pas compatibles avec les Mac:  _ je dois avouer que je ne sais plus trop quoi faire. J'ai trouvé un autre site ( La palanquée pour ne pas le citer) qui propose le même adaptateur pour 58 euros et la aussi leur description affirme qu'il est compatible Mac. Je leur ai donc envoyé un mail pour qu'ils me confirment cette compatibilté. Je vous tiens au courant au plus vite, mais si quelqu'un à des infos,qu'il n'hésite pas.


----------



## Wildcat (6 Septembre 2007)

Ravi de voir que je ne suis pas le seul plonger à espérer me servir de mon mac une fois en surface...
Pour ma part j'ai relevé sur le site d'Uwatec : 
"Interface infrarouge:     Afin d'établir la connexion entre votre ordinateur UWATEC et votre Apple Macintosh vous nécessitez un adaptateur infrarouge (IrDA).
     Les ordinateurs Apple les plus récents n'ont pas de port infrarouge. Vous devez donc vous en procurer avec une connexion USB auprès de votre revendeur Apple.
     JTRAK est compatible avec presque toutes les interfaces infrarouge USB pour Apple (par exemple : Belkin USB-IrDA)."
Je lis plus haut que la fameuse clé usb Belkin ne fonctionne pas... Alors qu'elle est recommandée par les concepteurs de jtrack !!!! Damned, je viens de la commander sur amazon !!!!

L'aide en ligne de jtrack préconise 

iRwave USB 2.0 IrDA
IrDA adapter by Gravis (Germany) apparemment testés avec succés par des utilisateurs...


----------



## huexley (14 Septembre 2007)

Bien je confirme, je viens de déballer ma clef Belkin F5U235ea pour relier mon Smart Z et c'est comment dire "Dans l'os Lulu"

Après quelques heures d'une plûtot fastidieuse recherche Je découvre que le Belkin F5U235ea est basé sur le chip STIR4200 de Sigmatel Encore un peu de recherche pour aller chez Sigmatel et la c'est le drame

"                     Please note that the STIR4200 does not support the MAC OS"


----------



## huexley (15 Septembre 2007)

Plus d'infos impossible d'utiliser le port infra rouge interne de nos chers Macs (macbook et autres) car il n'est pas irDa compliant 

Aujourd'hui j'ai sorti de la cave mon vieux XP et fait une install via bootcamp et bien ca marche (rageant ).

Je vais voir pour tester d'autres clé irda quand je serais de retour au boulot D'ici là


----------



## abc74 (10 Février 2008)

Je cherche à faire fonctionner sur mon Imac une IRDA connecté en USB pour utilisation sur Parallels pour une montre Polar. Avez vous trouvé une solution ou faut-il que je garde un vieux PC en doublon? Ce qui me parait étonnant c'est qu'un port est dédié à l'infrarouge pour la télécommande et que nous ne pouvons rien en faire autrement.

Merci par avance de votre aide.


----------



## huexley (13 Février 2008)

abc74 a dit:


> Je cherche à faire fonctionner sur mon Imac une IRDA connecté en USB pour utilisation sur Parallels pour une montre Polar. Avez vous trouvé une solution ou faut-il que je garde un vieux PC en doublon? Ce qui me parait étonnant c'est qu'un port est dédié à l'infrarouge pour la télécommande et que nous ne pouvons rien en faire autrement.
> 
> Merci par avance de votre aide.



Je n'ai pas trouvé de solution et je suis resté avec XP, le logiciel fournit par mon constructeur d'ordinateur de plongé est clairement mieux que la version Mac 

Le port infra-rouge n'est pas compatible avec la norme irDa et donc a part la télécommande apple ca sert juste à rien Une preuve de plus de bridage à mettre sur le comportement parfois imbécile dont Apple sait faire preuve.

Il te reste la solution d'acheter une clé USB infra rouge, renseignes toi bien avant sur la compatibilité !


----------



## abc74 (14 Février 2008)

Bonjour,

Merci pour cette réponse. 

J'ai acheté une clé USB mais qui n'est pas reconnue par le IMac. Je vais faire des recherches dans ce sens car le logiciel Polar fonctionne parfaitement sur parallels. Ce qui sous entend qu'il faudra que la clé soit également reconnue par Parallels.

Apple a fait une machine compatible avec les PC  mais certains bridages restent obscure aussi bien en hard qu'en soft. A moins que nous ne soyons trop exigeants!!!

Bonne journée


----------



## PlongeurMaratho (16 Avril 2008)

trucdeouf a dit:


> Bonjour à toutes et à tous,
> 
> Je cherche un adaptateur Infrarouge pour pouvoir tranférer mes plongées entre mon Imac et mon Uwatec Smart Pro, quel adaptateur (marque et modèle) pouvez-vous me conseiller
> je n'ai pas de limite de budget car je me sert de mon ordinateur de plongée assez souvent et il est très important pour moi de pouvoir étudier les profils de mes plongées lorsque je reviens à la maison.
> Merci d'avance de votre aide :love:



J'ai acheté le kit directement chez Scubapro :
http://www.scubapro.com/#,fr;contenthandler,19368,

Pilote IRda - USB2.0 IrDA Dongle - Uwatec (Complet avec la clef !)
Prix : +/- 60 Euro
Cela marche parfaitement !
Nous sommes très contents et la visualisation sur un iMac est superbe ... !
Un petit souci, le CD est trop petit mais le copier ou utiliser un autre PC, c'est possible !

Nous avons fait l'expérience avec d'autres marques mais sans succès ... !

Nous avons un aladin prime et bientôt un "Terra" (Pour la boussole électro ... !)


----------



## huexley (15 Mai 2008)

Ma femme m'a offert la clé Uwatec et malgré l'installation des drivers de sigmatel, j'ai connection failed dans Jtrack Déprimant


----------



## abc74 (16 Mai 2008)

huexley a dit:


> Ma femme m'a offert la clé Uwatec et malgré l'installation des drivers de sigmatel, j'ai connection failed dans Jtrack Déprimant



J'ai galéré moi aussi, et puis un jour tout à fonctionné  cela à duré 1 semaine et puis plus rien. Heureusement je n'avais pas encore posté la victoire sur le forum  

J'en ai déduit peut-être à tord qu'il s'agit d'un problème de drivers après analyse de ce que j'avais fait sur ma machine. Alors j'ai commencé un travail de patience, annuler tous les drivers usb un par un puis essayer de refaire marcher l'infrarouge. Mais c'est un énorme travail

Si j'arrive à un résultat je vous préviens. A moins qu'une personne trouve une autre solution.

Question subsidiaire : peut-on soumettre ce problème à Apple ?


----------



## huexley (16 Mai 2008)

on ils s'occupe rarement des "tiers" sauf si ils sont eux-même en cause par un conflit quelconque.

Encore plus rageant, sous bootcamp le dongle marche direct


----------



## yul (11 Juin 2008)

Salut,
Je viens juste d' acheter un ordinateur Uwatec, le Smart Z, et je n' arrive pas à le synchronisé avec mon iMac sous OSX 10.4.11 ( il me marque synchronisation interrompue )... Y a t 'il une astuce particulière ??? Un driver ??? Par avance merci.
Yul


----------



## huexley (11 Juin 2008)

yul a dit:


> Salut,
> Je viens juste d' acheter un ordinateur Uwatec, le Smart Z, et je n' arrive pas à le synchronisé avec mon iMac sous OSX 10.4.11 ( il me marque synchronisation interrompue )... Y a t 'il une astuce particulière ??? Un driver ??? Par avance merci.
> Yul



Tu utilises quelle clée infra rouge ?


----------



## yul (11 Juin 2008)

Un pote m' a pretté un Dongle SigmaTel USB-IRDA... Mais je n' ai pas les drivers... As-tu une solution ???


----------



## abc74 (12 Juin 2008)

yul a dit:


> Un pote m' a pretté un Dongle SigmaTel USB-IRDA... Mais je n' ai pas les drivers... As-tu une solution ???



Bonjour, 

Juste une petite contribution, moi j'ai le problème avec un un dongle IRDA et une montre Polar. Je cherchais depuis des semaines pourquoi je ne pouvais pas me connecter ou pourquoi j'étais coupé au milieu de la procédure et depuis 2 jours cela fonctionne sous parallèle.
J'attendais pour poster une semaine de fonctionnement compléte mais si cela peut t'aider tout de suite voici quelques remarques. 
- je n'ai obtenu un résultat qu'en branchant le dongle directement sur un port d'un concentrateur USB. Donc impossible de brancher directement depuis le port USB du Imac. Je ne sais pas pourquoi.
- il faut pour l'opération suivante enlever le dongle. C'est mieux.
- pour l'installation des drivers il faut faire un ménage absolu de tout ce qui existe dans les drivers de la machine en usb Attention dans la partie PC et non Mac. Pour cela tu fais une recherche sur le disque virtuel (dans mon cas le C) sur tout ce qui porte le nom usb et tu mets à la poubelle tous les fichiers type fichiers système du répertoire Windows/syteme32/drivers. Tu vides la corbeille, tu fermes la session. Je sais cela fait peur mais à la prochaine ouverture le système recréera seulement les fichiers supprimés dont-il a besoin. Tu peux faire une sauvegarde de ces fichiers !!!
- maintenant il faut réinstaller les drivers propre à ton dongle tu devrais les trouver sur le net sans problème. Bien lire la procédure.
- tu dois pouvoir mettre le dongle et la connexion doit être active. 
Si ce n'est pas le cas tu vérifies dans le menu périphérique de Parallels le port usb et du dois voir apparaître IRDA/USB Bridge avec la petite coche devant le nom. S'il n'y est pas tu débranches le concentrateur tu attends le"dong" et tu le rebranches.

Pour info mon dongle a été acheté chez Auchan (je ne fais pas de pub)  marque APM coût 11.

Mes excuses c'est un peu long .

A suivre. Courage


----------



## yul (12 Juin 2008)

Salut,
Merci pour cette réponse très précise, mais je n' ai qu'un iMac G4, donc pas de possibilité de faire tourner parallèle... Et j' ai abandonné Virtual PC depuis longtemps. Je crois que je vais acheter le Dongle spécial d' UWATEC, je l' ai trouvé en Angleterre pour 50  frais de port compris au lieu de 69  en France... Celà me fait mal de mettre un prix pareil pour un simple Dongle, mais si je n' ai pas d' autre solution.:rose:


----------



## huexley (13 Juin 2008)

yul a dit:


> Salut,
> Merci pour cette réponse très précise, mais je n' ai qu'un iMac G4, donc pas de possibilité de faire tourner parallèle... Et j' ai abandonné Virtual PC depuis longtemps. Je crois que je vais acheter le Dongle spécial d' UWATEC, je l' ai trouvé en Angleterre pour 50  frais de port compris au lieu de 69  en France... Celà me fait mal de mettre un prix pareil pour un simple Dongle, mais si je n' ai pas d' autre solution.:rose:



J'ai un Uwatec en 10.5 et j'ai le meme probleme Pour le moment je passe par Parrallels et j'exporte mes logs sur Mac

J'ai pas eu trop le temps de chercher, mais ayant un peu de temps libre en juin-juillet je vais faire marcher. Je suis aussi en train de faire chier Uwatec pour pouvoir traduire Jtrack en francais,


----------



## yul (13 Juin 2008)

huexley a dit:


> J'ai pas eu trop le temps de chercher, mais ayant un peu de temps libre en juin-juillet je vais faire marcher. Je suis aussi en train de faire chier Uwatec pour pouvoir traduire Jtrack en francais,



Salut, je ne comprends pas ... Quelle version de jTrak as-tu ??? Moi j' ai la 1.1.8 et elle est déjà traduite en français...
Merci tout de même.
@+


----------



## huexley (14 Juin 2008)

yul a dit:


> Salut, je ne comprends pas ... Quelle version de jTrak as-tu ??? Moi j' ai la 1.1.8 et elle est déjà traduite en français...
> Merci tout de même.
> @+



1.1.8 huh 

hm, okay mon OS est en anglais -> la honte je sors


----------



## Wildcat (28 Août 2008)

yul a dit:


> Salut,
> Merci pour cette réponse très précise, mais je n' ai qu'un iMac G4, donc pas de possibilité de faire tourner parallèle... Et j' ai abandonné Virtual PC depuis longtemps. Je crois que je vais acheter le Dongle spécial d' UWATEC, je l' ai trouvé en Angleterre pour 50  frais de port compris au lieu de 69  en France... Celà me fait mal de mettre un prix pareil pour un simple Dongle, mais si je n' ai pas d' autre solution.:rose:




Et bonjour,
Alors maintenant la question que je me pose...
Yul est ce que ça fonctionne ???
Parce que je me suis déjà payé une clé IRDa qui ne me sert qu'à me dire que je devrais la revendre sur ebay... Alors avant de me lancer sur le Dongle Uwatec, je voudrais savoir...
Merci


----------



## huexley (29 Août 2008)

Wildcat a dit:


> Et bonjour,
> Alors maintenant la question que je me pose...
> Yul est ce que ça fonctionne ???
> Parce que je me suis déjà payé une clé IRDa qui ne me sert qu'à me dire que je devrais la revendre sur ebay... Alors avant de me lancer sur le Dongle Uwatec, je voudrais savoir...
> Merci



Ma clé uwatec n'a jamais rien voulu savoir en 10.5 :-s
Il faudrait que je prenne le temps de tester sur un autre Mac :flemme:


----------



## Wildcat (8 Septembre 2008)

Je vois...
En tout cas cela n'a pas l'air d'émouvoir Uwatc !
Bonjour la Garantie à vie.


----------



## huexley (8 Septembre 2008)

Wildcat a dit:


> Je vois...
> En tout cas cela n'a pas l'air d'émouvoir Uwatc !
> Bonjour la Garantie à vie.



C'est rattrapé par le fait qu'ils font des excellent ordinateurs 
Mais bon je suis aussi un peu flemme :sleep: je répare des Macs à longueur de journée et le soir quand je suis sur le mien j'avoue que j'ai la flemme de chercher :rose:


----------



## Wildcat (13 Septembre 2008)

J'ai un pote gynéco qui m'a déjà dit la même chose...

En fait je ne sais toujours pas si je vais renouveler mon vieil Aladin AirX par un nouvel uwatec.
1 j'ai un peu l'impression de m'être fait avoir avec ces piles qui ne se changent pas parce qu'après Uwatec ne garantit plus l'ordi. 
2 L'offre de reprise est ridicule -70&#8364; sur l'achat d'un smart Z. Alors que j'ai payé mon Airx 1000&#8364; (certes il y a 10 ans) 
3 je n'ai même pas la certitude que ce nouveau matériel fonctonne avec mon Mac


----------



## Ziggy75 (30 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Je dois m'acheter un nouvel ordi de plongée (gérant le Nitrox) et un des critères de choix sera la connectivité avec mon Mac (un Macbook pro en l'occurrence). Après avoir fureté sur le net et consulté les notices fabricants, il me semble que seuls les Uwatec sont censés être compatibles Mac. A lire cette discussion, je finis par douter...
Est-ce que quelqu'un a fini par réussir à faire fonctionner un quelconque ordi de plongée avec un MAC ? Je précise : Mac OS X (10.5), pas en faisant tourner Windows dessus... Pas de Windows chez moi ! Et si oui, lequel, avec quel logiciel et quel connectique...

C'est bientôt le salon de la plongée, et je compte en profiter pour m'équiper...


Merci !


----------



## huexley (18 Janvier 2009)

Ziggy75 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je dois m'acheter un nouvel ordi de plongée (gérant le Nitrox) et un des critères de choix sera la connectivité avec mon Mac (un Macbook pro en l'occurrence). Après avoir fureté sur le net et consulté les notices fabricants, il me semble que seuls les Uwatec sont censés être compatibles Mac. A lire cette discussion, je finis par douter...
> Est-ce que quelqu'un a fini par réussir à faire fonctionner un quelconque ordi de plongée avec un MAC ? Je précise : Mac OS X (10.5), pas en faisant tourner Windows dessus... Pas de Windows chez moi ! Et si oui, lequel, avec quel logiciel et quel connectique...
> ...



j'espère que je n'arrive pas trop tard ;-)

j'ai finit par réinstaller fraichement mon mac + 10.5.6 avec installation des drivers fournit par uwatec Et enfin ! Enfin cela fonctionne ! Wahey !

Je peux rêgler mon Smart Z via Jtrack et transférer mes plongées !

Pour les données technique j'utilise la version 1.1.8 de Jtrack ainsi que la clé USB d'Uwatec qqui est basée sur le chipset STIr42XX de Sigmatel.


----------



## Ziggy75 (18 Janvier 2009)

Je me suis acheté l'Aladin Prime, mais je n'ai pas encore la connectique : j'ai tenté d'acheter un dongle IRDA un peu au hasard, pour 5 EUR en solde je risquais pas grand chose, et forcément son chipset est le Sigmatel 4200, le seul non compatible Mac...  Je vais devoir me rabattre sur le kit Uwtec (70 EUR !! ) mais j'ai l'impression que j'ai pas le choix...

Huexley, le chipset Uwatec c'est quel 42XX précisément ? 4210 ? 4220 ?


----------



## huexley (18 Janvier 2009)

Dans les sources du pilote pour Linux on trouve la référence 4210 

Il semble que la marque HOYA distribue des clé avec ce Chipset.

Apparement POLAR distribue des clées   IrDa qui utilisent le chip StiR42XX comme la Polar IR-271 (que je ne trouve pas a la vente).


----------



## Ziggy75 (20 Janvier 2009)

Salut,

Je viens d'acheter le dongle Uwatec, et bien ça ne fonctionne pas...
Y a-t-il une activation à faire ? Je l'ai simplement branché dans un port USB, lancé JTrak, l'Aladin est allumé mais quand dans JTrak je clique sur le bouton de connexion, ça ne fonctionne pas. J'ai deux messages successifs : "Vérifier que l'ordinateur est allumé et placé à bonne distance de l'interface infrarouge" puis "connexion interrompue".

Ma configuration : Mac Book Pro Intel 15", OSX 10.5.6, et JTrak 1.1.8

Dans la configuration matériel, le dongle ne semble pas reconnu, il n'est pas identifié comme un Bridge IrDA (alors que le dongle que j'avais acheté à 5 EUR, oui), et les informations constructeur sont : Identifiant du produit :    0x7780  Identifiant du fournisseur :    0x9710  (Moschip Semiconductor Technology), et non pas Sigmatel 4210 ??? (mon dongel à 5 EUR est bien reconnu comme étant un 4200 SIgmatel)

Bizarre...
Faut-il un driver ?


----------



## huexley (20 Janvier 2009)

Etonnant, les MOSCHIP sont censé être parfaitement supporté par nos Macs.

Uwatec fait référence à un nouvel adaptateur iRDa, cela doit-être les MOSCHIP et non plus les Sigmatel.

Il n'y avait pas un CD de pilotes livré avec la clé IRDA ?


Essayes en installant le pilote suivant :

MCS7780DRV_MAC10.x.zip


----------



## Ziggy75 (21 Janvier 2009)

Merci, mais j'avais déjà ce package (c'est également celui fourni sur le CD Uwatec), mais il ne fonctionne pas : c'est apparemment un driver pour Power PC (c'est en tout cas ce que je trouve dans les informations de Système/Bibliothèque/extensions/moschipIrDA.kext ...) alors que mon Mac Book est Intel...:hein:
Une idée pour trouver un driver pour Mac Intel ?


----------



## Ziggy75 (26 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Suite des opérations, et pour conclure dans mon cas : j'ai testé la dongle Uwatec MCS7780 sur un iBook G4 (PowerPC), il est bien reconnu. Mon ordi est neuf, je n'avais pas de plongée à télécharger donc je n'ai pas pû faire de test complet. J'ai rapporté le dongle Uwatec à la boutique puisque sur mon Mac Intel il ne fonctionne pas...
Test suivant : le dongle Sigmatel 4200 à 5 EUR fonctionne parfaitement sur le MacBook Pro Intel d'un collègue, dans une machine virtuelle Windows XP. Mais, bizarrement, seulement sur le port USB de gauche... J'ai pu tester l'import sur SmartTrack des plongées que j'ai effectuées ce week-end, ça marche nickel.
Je sais ce qu'il me reste à faire, hélas : installer une VM et Windows sur mon Mac si je veux récupérer les plongées... 

Bonnes bulles à tous !


----------



## huexley (26 Janvier 2009)

Ou trouver une clé avec le vieux chipset Sigmatel
Si j'en trouves une je te ferais signe


----------



## Ziggy75 (26 Janvier 2009)

Les drivers Sigmatel que j'ai pu trouver (4210, 4220) sont aussi pour PPC... donc inutiles dans mon cas... sauf si t'as réussi à les faire fonctionner sur un Intel ?


----------



## Ziggy75 (29 Janvier 2009)

Hello,

C'est encore moi... 
SmartTrack fonctionne nickel sous Windows avec Parallels ; j'essaye maintenant de récupérer les données des plongées téléchargées dans SmartTrak pour les importer dans JTrak, histoire d'avoir tout sur Mac (et de n'avoir à utiliser Windows que pour télécharger les données de l'Aladin).
JTrak ne sait importer que les données au format "TravelTrak CE".
Le gag, c'est que les données exportées au format TravelTrakCE avec SmartTrak ne sont pas reconnues par JTrak... Décidément, ils ont des progrès à faire en informatique chez UWATEC !

Quelqu'un a réussi à résoudre le problème ? Voire, à exporter des données SmartTrak et à les importer, dans un enviromment Mac, avec un autre logiciel ? (j'ai essayé MacDive, mais il n'y a aucun format d'échange compatible).


----------



## huexley (29 Janvier 2009)

Pour passer les données de Smart Track à JTrack tu dois utiliser le format Pocket PC


----------



## Ziggy75 (3 Février 2009)

huexley a dit:


> Pour passer les données de Smart Track à JTrack tu dois utiliser le format Pocket PC



C'est précisément ce que j'ai essayé de faire, et qui ne fonctionne pas... Le format Pocket PC ("Traveltrak CE") exporté par SmartTrak n'est pas reconnu par JTrak...


----------



## huexley (3 Février 2009)

Ziggy75 a dit:


> C'est précisément ce que j'ai essayé de faire, et qui ne fonctionne pas... Le format Pocket PC ("Traveltrak CE") exporté par SmartTrak n'est pas reconnu par JTrak...



 beuh c'est comme ca que j'ai fait pendant des mois !


----------



## yul (9 Mars 2009)

Je confirme, j' ai le même problème d' importation... Ayant changé de Mac, je voulais rapatrié toutes mes plongées sur mon nouveau iMac. Donc j' ai exporté mes plongées avec Jtrack, mais on ne peut le faire qu' au format Excel... Et bien sur à l' importation il cherche un fichier Traveltrak CE, qu'il ne trouve pas bien sur...:mouais: Quelqu'un sait-il comment importer ses plongées ???
De plus existe t'il un autre logiciel sur Mac, plus complet que Jtrack ????


----------



## huexley (9 Mars 2009)

yul a dit:


> Je confirme, j' ai le même problème d' importation... Ayant changé de Mac, je voulais rapatrié toutes mes plongées sur mon nouveau iMac. Donc j' ai exporté mes plongées avec Jtrack, mais on ne peut le faire qu' au format Excel... Et bien sur à l' importation il cherche un fichier Traveltrak CE, qu'il ne trouve pas bien sur...:mouais: Quelqu'un sait-il comment importer ses plongées ???
> De plus existe t'il un autre logiciel sur Mac, plus complet que Jtrack ????



Je comprends pas, tu exportes de jtrack pour importer vers jtrack ?? Tu ne peux pas simplement transférer le dossier Jtrack qui se trouve dans ton dossier de Préférences ?


----------



## yul (9 Mars 2009)

Effectivement je n' ai pas cherché dans le dossier préférences, mais à quoi sert la fonction exportation alors ??? Oui de Jtrack vers Jtrack de mon ancien mac vers mon nouveau...


----------



## yul (12 Mars 2009)

Ok j' ai trouvé le dossier dans les préférences par contre je n' ai pas encore essayé de transférer... Je vous tiens au courant dès que c'est fait.
Par contre, est-ce que quelqu'un utilise sur Mac un autre logiciel que Jtrack, que je trouve un peu limite... Et bien sur compatible avec mon Uwatec.:rateau:


----------



## yul (14 Mars 2009)

Personne n' a d' infos pour moi ????:rose:


----------



## yul (16 Mars 2009)

Salut,
J' ai réussi à faire la manip en copiant le fichier préférence de Jtrack dans ma nouvelle machine... Dans mes plongées sont bien toutes là, mais je n' arrive toujours pas à faire une exportation dans un format autre qu' Excel ???? Quelqu'un l' a t'il déjà fait ???


----------



## benR (18 Avril 2009)

Merci pour cette discussion bien intéressante pour qq1 comme moi qui souhaite s'acheter un ordi de plongée très prochainement !
Comme vous tous, la compatibilité avec mon Mac est essentielle, et il est vrai que ce que je lis ici n'est pas rassurant (PowerMac G5 bi-pro de 2004, 10.5).

Mon club de plongée me conseille UWATEC aladin Prime (ca tombe bien, comme vous le constatez il semble que c'est l'ordi "le plus compatible" avec les Mac), mais je reste sceptique...

Si vous avez des infos récentes pour ma rassurer, je suis preneur !
A des utilsiateurs déjà existants, j'avais qq questions : que vaut J-Trak ? Le soft est sympa (ergonomie, fiabilité, etc etc)

par ailleurs, yul, j'ai trouvé DiveLog (http://www.macdivelog.com/), qui semble un logiciel pas mal, mais je ne l'ai pas encore testé.


----------



## giphone (11 Mai 2009)

benR a dit:


> j'ai trouvé DiveLog (http://www.macdivelog.com/), qui semble un logiciel pas mal, mais je ne l'ai pas encore testé.



Ce soft est comptabile uniquement avec les Suunto (mais aussi avec l'iPhone!)
>>>

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h40 ----------

Par contre .. j'ai un Uwatec Aladin Prime et un iMac en 10.5.6.

Est-ce que l'utilisation de l'Infrarouge intégré est-il possible avec J-Track?


----------



## huexley (11 Mai 2009)

Si tu fais référence au port infrarouge du iMac c'est un non franc et massif, Apple dans sa grande "intelligence" n'a pas choisi d'utiliser le standard de communication infra rouge


----------



## yul (12 Mai 2009)

benR a dit:


> par ailleurs, yul, j'ai trouvé DiveLog (http://www.macdivelog.com/), qui semble un logiciel pas mal, mais je ne l'ai pas encore testé.



Merci Ben, mais effectivement, comme le dis Giphone, ce soft n' est pas fait pour les Uwatec....:rose:


----------



## Belgarion (25 Mai 2009)

Bonsoir à tous,

J'ai suivi la discussion avec beaucoup d'intérêt, seulement j'ai l'impression qu'il y a plusieurs cas et j'aimerai que vous validiez la récap que je tente de faire.

J'ai un TEC 2G et un MBP Unibody.

Pour faire simple, vous me conseillez de prendre la Sigmatel 4200 qui tournerai sur XP et VTRACK (ce qui m'embete un peu mais qui ne me bloque pas, je me suis fait une raison en installant un XP pour le logiciel de cuisine Ikéa,  oui, moyen je sai ;-) )

En ce qui concerne la clé plus cher de chez UWATEC, c'est pas sur que cela tourne. D'autres retours de gens pour qui cela fonctionnerai. Quitte à dépenser 60  autant maîtriser même si je suppose que l'on peut leur retourner le colis...

J'ai fouillé un peu sur le site de UWATEC, mais je ne trouve pas d'infos qui ont l'air sûres...

Merci pour votre retour et bonnes bulleeeesssssssssssss

Belgarion


----------



## huexley (26 Mai 2009)

C'est tellement aléatoire la transmission sur Mac, que je préfère te conseiller de pas balancer l'argent par les fenêtre et de prendre une clé pourrie qui marchera sur windows avec ton Uwatec.

Tu as sûrement des plus intéressant à acheter qu'une clé infra a 80 euros qui marche quand elle veut


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Mai 2009)

Je me permet de m'immiscer dans vos bulles pour vous signaler qu'on trouve encore d'occasion pour pas très cher, des PowerBook G3 "Pismo" à 400 ou 500 Mhz, qui, une fois correctement dotés en Ram et disque dur, font tourner Tiger les doigts dans la prise Firewire, et sont nativement dotés d'une interface infra-rouge au standard IrDA. Je crois que les PowerBook G4 "Titanium" disposaient aussi de cette interface. 

Pourquoi pas un portable d'appoint, dédié à cette fonction ?


Après vérification, pour les G4, seules les deux premières séries (400/500 Mhz, et 550/667 Mhz) en étaient dotés.


----------



## huexley (26 Mai 2009)

Je me désole juste que Apple n'ai pas poursuivit dans la foulée avec le capteur infrarouge des Macs récent


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Mai 2009)

Oui, mais d'un autre côté, Apple a du faire des choix, parce que sinon, le portable d'aujourd'hui aurait deux ports série, un SCSI, un infra rouge, deux USB2, deux Fw (un 400 et un 800), un port ADB, un port "modem interne", un ethernet, plus le bluetooth et l'Airport, et sans compter le port VGA, le DVI et le HDMI, les deux entrées (ligne et micro) et les deux sorties (ligne et casque) son, plus la sortie spéciale pour les Apple pro sound, et celle(s) que j'oublie sûrement. J'ai peur que même sur un 17 pouces, la circonférence n'y suffise pas


----------



## huexley (26 Mai 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, mais d'un autre côté, Apple a du faire des choix, parce que sinon, le portable d'aujourd'hui aurait deux ports série, un SCSI, un infra rouge, deux USB2, deux Fw (un 400 et un 800), un port ADB, un port "modem interne", un ethernet, plus le bluetooth et l'Airport, et sans compter le port VGA, le DVI et le HDMI, les deux entrées (ligne et micro) et les deux sorties (ligne et casque) son, plus la sortie spéciale pour les Apple pro sound, et celle(s) que j'oublie sûrement. J'ai peur que même sur un 17 pouces, la circonférence n'y suffise pas



Sauf erreur il existe déjà un port infra rouge (pour la télécommande), mais il n'est pas à la norme IRDA Donc rien de plus à ajouter au mac actuel


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Mai 2009)

huexley a dit:


> Sauf erreur il existe déjà un port infra rouge (pour la télécommande), mais il n'est pas à la norme IRDA Donc rien de plus à ajouter au mac actuel



Si c'est comme sur les anciens performas, si, il en faudrait un second, car ce port, destiné à une télécommande ne supporterait pas le protocole IrDA, selon ce que j'ai pu lire je ne sais plus où.


----------



## huexley (26 Mai 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Si c'est comme sur les anciens performas, si, il en faudrait un second, car ce port, destiné à une télécommande ne supporterait pas le protocole IrDA, selon ce que j'ai pu lire je ne sais plus où.



justement si Apple utilisait cette norme pour sa télécommande on se poserait pas la question


----------



## Belgarion (26 Mai 2009)

Ah la la l'éternel problème des standards que choisit Apple....

Bon bah je crois que je vais essayer de trouver une Sigmatel 4200 (j'espère que ça existe encore, il faut que je fouille  ) mais vous avez raison. Je préfère claquer 10  dans une solution sur XP sauce VM Ware....

Je vais tenter cela, merci à vous.

En espérant réussir à récupérer de beaux profils de plongée.
@+


----------



## huexley (27 Mai 2009)

Belgarion a dit:


> Ah la la l'éternel problème des standards que choisit Apple....
> 
> Bon bah je crois que je vais essayer de trouver une Sigmatel 4200 (j'espère que ça existe encore, il faut que je fouille  ) mais vous avez raison. Je préfère claquer 10  dans une solution sur XP sauce VM Ware....
> 
> ...



MP moi ton adresse, je crois que j'ai une clé qui ne me sers pas, je te confirme ca, si je la retrouver je te l enverrais avec plaisir.


----------



## benR (16 Juillet 2009)

Ca me décoit quand meme qu'il n'existe pas une solution simple... j'ai repoussé mon achat d'ordinateur à l'automne (période à laquelle je vais essayer de passer mon niveau 2)....


----------



## huexley (17 Juillet 2009)

benR a dit:


> Ca me décoit quand meme qu'il n'existe pas une solution simple... j'ai repoussé mon achat d'ordinateur à l'automne (période à laquelle je vais essayer de passer mon niveau 2)....



Tu peux prendre un UEMIS, superbe, écran couleur OLED, un régal à lire, un très bon Buhlmann et parfaitement interfacable Mac Reste le prix  (putain les yeux)


----------



## benR (2 Novembre 2009)

Bon...
je viens de découvrir le UEMIS... effectivement il a l'air incroyable... mais "un peu" au dessus de mes moyens.

je me suis modestement tourné vers un Mares Puck, qui est compatible avec mon PowerMac (via l'interface Drak), en utilisant MacDive (logiciel sympa, mais dont l'interface est grandement perfectible).
Déjà 10 plongées avec le Puck : j'en suis très content 

il ne me reste plus qu'à trouver un ordinateur pour madame... et elle est exigeante !


----------



## iHuman (23 Janvier 2011)

je viens d'acheter le SUBGEAR XP10 qui en fait est le même que l'aladin one, j'ai donc acheté le récepteur infrarouge UWATEC qui bien qu'il soit pas bon marché fonctionne bien sur mes mac's (intel) je peux donc récupérer mes plongée via JTrak sans problème aussi bien sous OSX et ce sans driver ou sous Window en bootcamp.
Non le récepteur infrarouge du mac ne peut servir pour autre chose que la télécommande mac et non les récepteurs infrarouge d'autre marque ne fonctionne pas forcément.
Ce qui est étonnant c'est que chez SUBGEAR sur leur site ils ne parlent pas de comptabilité MAC OS X et ne fournissent que SmartTrak, il faut télécharger JTrak sur le site UWATEC.
Allez comprendre....
Bonnes bulles...


----------



## yul (28 Février 2011)

Salut je remonte le poste parce que j' ai encore un problème avec J-Trak... J' ai la version 1.1.8 sur mon iMac Intel de 2009, et hier j' ai voulu mettre la version 1.2.5. Mais au redémarrage mes plongée ne sont plus là...
J' ai essayé de changer le dossier préférence Jtrak par l' ancien contenant mes plongées, mais rien à faire, il reste désespérément vide. Quelqu'un à une solution pour moi ???


----------



## huexley (1 Mars 2011)

yul a dit:


> Salut je remonte le poste parce que j' ai encore un problème avec J-Trak... J' ai la version 1.1.8 sur mon iMac Intel de 2009, et hier j' ai voulu mettre la version 1.2.5. Mais au redémarrage mes plongée ne sont plus là...
> J' ai essayé de changer le dossier préférence Jtrak par l' ancien contenant mes plongées, mais rien à faire, il reste désespérément vide. Quelqu'un à une solution pour moi ???



Downgrade ?


----------



## yul (1 Mars 2011)

Oui c' est fait... Mais à part çà ????


----------



## huexley (1 Mars 2011)

yul a dit:


> Oui c' est fait... Mais à part çà ????



Tu as remis aussi le vieux JTrack ?


----------



## yul (1 Mars 2011)

Oui, mais je voulais essayer le nouveau, pour voir s' il était mieux ????


----------



## huexley (2 Mars 2011)

yul a dit:


> Oui, mais je voulais essayer le nouveau, pour voir s' il était mieux ????



Exportes tes plongées avec le vieux. Installe le nouveau, et importe tes plongées


----------



## yul (2 Mars 2011)

Marche pas l' export sur le vieux ne se fait que en Excel mais ça merde ....


----------



## huexley (2 Mars 2011)

yul a dit:


> Marche pas l' export sur le vieux ne se fait que en Excel mais ça merde ....



y'avais pas un truc vers pda ?


----------



## yul (2 Mars 2011)

Non que Excel. Et dans la nouvelle version il ne veut pas importer en Excel... Donc pas de solution .:mouais:


----------



## huexley (3 Mars 2011)

yul a dit:


> Non que Excel. Et dans la nouvelle version il ne veut pas importer en Excel... Donc pas de solution .:mouais:



Dans le nouveau fait un export dans le format proposé, dans l'ancien aussi. ouvres les deux fichiers en changeant l'extension par txt et regarde si tu peux remplacer a la main


----------



## yul (3 Mars 2011)

Non marche pas non plus...
Au format texte il n' y a que des codes illisibles, donc rien de transférable manuellement...:mouais:


----------



## huexley (3 Mars 2011)

yul a dit:


> Non marche pas non plus...
> Au format texte il n' y a que des codes illisibles, donc rien de transférable manuellement...:mouais:



Dernière idée Exporte avec le vieux, install le soft PC, importe et exporte vers un format que le nouveau sait lire ?


----------



## yul (3 Mars 2011)

Je n' ai pas installé de session PC sur mon iMac...


----------



## huexley (3 Mars 2011)

yul a dit:


> Je n' ai pas installé de session PC sur mon iMac...



Ca doit pouvoir être faisable sans avec Wine ;-)


----------



## yul (4 Mars 2011)

c' est à dire ???? Connais pas Wine ?????:rose:


----------



## huexley (4 Mars 2011)

yul a dit:


> c' est à dire ???? Connais pas Wine ?????:rose:



http://unix.org.in/2010/04/wine-install-tutorial-for-os-x/


----------



## yul (4 Mars 2011)

Merci je regarde...


----------



## yul (4 Mars 2011)

Compliqué ton truc, tu n' as pas plus simple ????:mouais::sleep:


----------



## huexley (6 Mars 2011)

yul a dit:


> Compliqué ton truc, tu n' as pas plus simple ????:mouais::sleep:



Un pote qui à un PC ?


----------



## yul (6 Mars 2011)

Oui ????


----------



## huexley (27 Avril 2011)

yul a dit:


> Oui ????



Sinon crossover c'est top !


----------



## huexley (11 Juillet 2011)

Petit déterrage de sujet pour dire que je suis passé sur un ordi OSTC Mk2. Ecran Oled Top, multigas. trimix pour pas bien cher et surtout il marche TRES bien avec son petit cable USB sur Mac Bye Bye Uwatec !!


----------



## Wildcat (4 Septembre 2011)

Damned...
Je pensais y arriver...
J'ai un Gailileo, j'ai pris le dongle d'Uwatec qui fonctionne sous parallels. Mais comme je trouve l'environnement moche, j'essaye jTack... Le pilote d'uwatec Irdaapp ne tourne pas...
Pffffff !


----------



## huexley (4 Septembre 2011)

Wildcat a dit:


> Damned...
> Je pensais y arriver...
> J'ai un Gailileo, j'ai pris le dongle d'Uwatec qui fonctionne sous parallels. Mais comme je trouve l'environnement moche, j'essaye jTack... Le pilote d'uwatec Irdaapp ne tourne pas...
> Pffffff !



Bon courage à toi Mon Galileo me manque pas une seconde :king:


----------



## gwen29100 (29 Septembre 2011)

pour ma part j'ai acheté one clef IrDA chez rue du commerce à 15 de marque dexlan, et installé JTrack. A peine branché et Jtrack démarré j'ai pu transféré mes plongées de mon XP 10 sur mon macbook en lion. que du bonheur


----------



## Wildcat (27 Novembre 2011)

Certes, que du bonheur... Mais fugace tout de même.
Cela fonctionne enfin mais que Jtrak est horrible ! Je crois que je vais continuer à utiliser la version pc, voui !
Tout ça pour ce résultat...
A moins que vous ne connaissiez un autre logiciel mac qui accepte les Uwatec de la gamme galiléo ?


----------



## Plongeur frustré (2 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour,
Je remet ce post sur le dessus de la pile car je viens de découvrir ce problème.... bien entendu après avoir acheté la clé IR de chez UWATEC qu'ils m'ont certifié "compatible Mac" 

J'ai un Mac Book Pro 2014 (sans port infra rouge donc), Yosemite 10.10 pour le matériel informatique. Pour le matériel de plongée c'est un UWATEC Galiléo Sol tout neuf (merci papa noël).
La clé UWATEC n'est pas reconnue, elle n'apparait pas dans les différents écran de Preference système. Quand je lance JTrack et que je tente la synchro j'ai un message "liaison IR perdue" après 30 secondes....

Si vous avez des infos plus récentes je suis preneur!

Merci d'avance


----------



## ScubaARM (1 Avril 2015)

Hello les Bulleurs, pareil pour moi, j'ai acheté la clé IR778 de chez Uwatec, chargé J-Trak est le driver proposé sur le site Scubapro, mais rien...
Le pire c'est que la notice mentionne la compatibilité avec OS X via J-Trak.

Alors ? plus de trois ans après on en est au même point ?!


----------



## ScubaARM (2 Avril 2015)

Il semblerait que oui...
Le driver Silicon Labs VCP disponible sur le site scubapro ne sert à rien.

En vérifiant la "compatibilité" de la clé c'est un constat malheureux : 
- Ouvrir Informations système (Pomme/A propos de ce Mac/Rapport système).
- Chercher Matériel / USB puis l'entrée correspondant au dongle (qui doit être donc branché).
- S'il est indiqué Courant requis mA: inconnu (périphérique non configuré), *ça ne marchera pas*.
Beaucoup de vendeur racontent donc n'importe quoi, ils sont très mal informés


----------



## ScubaARM (15 Avril 2015)

Avis 
Avis 
Avis à la population, 
j'ai trouvé !!! pas besoin de boot camp, parallels et compagnie, voici la marche à suivre :
1- procurez-vous une clé Irda MCS7780 (celle vendue par Uwatec est exactement ce qu'il faut) : http://www.pccables.com/70635.htm
2- ensuite allez télécharger le driver sur le même site
(les informations pour les techniciens sont sur : http://www.asix.com.tw/products.php?op=pItemdetail&PItemID=112;74;109&)
3- il y a une notice d'installation sur pdf du driver dans le fichier télécharger (que du bonheur)
4- et là ATTENTION, ne pas utiliser J Track mais *Log Track* que vous pouvez télécharger depuis le site de scubapro :
http://www.scubapro.com/fr-FR/FRA/instruments/computers/products/galileo-luna.aspx
(dans smart track et ne pas télécharger le driver proposé il ne sert à rien) 
et mettre son ordi (galileo luna ou Sol) sur irda vitesse lente
5- Lancer Log track, activer avec l'ordi bien proche et surtout bien en face de l'irda et là !!!!! ça maaarrrcchhhheee !

Allez les bulleurs, à vous et puis vous pouvez envoyer vos caisses de pastis chez scub


----------



## ScubaARM (15 Avril 2015)

Avis 
Avis 
Avis à la population, 
j'ai trouvé !!! pas besoin de boot camp, parallels et compagnie, voici la marche à suivre :
1- procurez-vous une clé Irda MCS7780 (celle vendue par Uwatec est exactement ce qu'il faut) : http://www.pccables.com/70635.htm
2- ensuite allez télécharger le driver sur le même site
(les informations pour les techniciens sont sur : http://www.asix.com.tw/products.php?op=pItemdetail&PItemID=112;74;109&)
3- il y a une notice d'installation sur pdf du driver dans le fichier télécharger (que du bonheur)
4- et là ATTENTION, ne pas utiliser J Track mais *Log Track* que vous pouvez télécharger depuis le site de scubapro :
http://www.scubapro.com/fr-FR/FRA/instruments/computers/products/galileo-luna.aspx
(dans smart track et ne pas télécharger le driver proposé il ne sert à rien) 
et mettre son ordi (galileo luna ou Sol) sur irda vitesse lente
5- Lancer Log track, activer avec l'ordi bien proche et surtout bien en face de l'irda et là !!!!! ça maaarrrcchhhheee !

Allez les bulleurs, à vous et puis vous pouvez envoyer vos caisses de pastis chez scub


----------

